# Ruby and Cecil's first baby has hatched



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
This morning was day 18 for Ruby and Cecil's eggs, and I checked them, and both eggs were not hatched.I thought perhaps due to the move a few days back, perhaps something was wrong with the eggs.
Then I checked this afternoon and.....to my surprise.....
Ruby was grooming her first new born in the nest!!
I have posted a pic of the new born on PigeonPix for you to view here:
Ruby and her new born 
There will be more photos in my album as time goes on 

Happy times again in Alaskas Loft.
Even Ash and Penny are starting to court again, so all have settled in well.

Regards
Alaska


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

awww congrats


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*beautiful*

Mother and baby.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Congratulations to Ruby & Cecil!* 

I just love them newbies!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations on the new babies.  

Reti


----------



## PigeonLover1029 (Jul 15, 2005)

They are so cute! Post more pic when you get the time  When my pigeons have babys im ganna have 70 pic of the babies and parents


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations! Great picture - Ruby sure is a pretty bird. maggie


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Kudos To The New Parents!*

Mr. Squeaks and I send our CONGRATULATIONS too!  

We look forward to seeing "development" (aka: "coming of age"  ) pictures!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thankyou all for your replies 
This morning I went out and checked, and there beneath Ruby were two healthy littlens  
One of them has a black mark on the end of it's beak and the other's beak is all pink.
Here is todays happy snap:
Cecil and Ruby's Littlen's Day 1 

Regards
Alaska


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OOOOOOH, they are just two cute little fuzz balls, aren't they?

*Congratulations X two!*


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Congratulations! They are so cute...glad to hear that everything is going well this time and hopefully these two will grow up to be big, beautiful adults


----------



## Angelika (Nov 22, 2002)

Congratulations, Alaska!!

Angelika


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Here's a current pic at day 4 of Cecil and Ruby's Babies. 
Notice the Whitish Pink and Black Beaks on these two. 
http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=day4.jpg 
Regards 
Alaska


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

More sad news 
Yesterday evening I returned home and checked the babies, only to find the white beak baby had wandered out of the nest and was awkwardly sitting on the other side of the wooden shelf and quite cold. I brought it inside and warmed it up using a halide lamp and my hands, to which it started to breathe and squeek, after it was quite warm I returned it to lay beside its sibling. I checked on it every hour until 1am this morning and even went to the extent of making a makeshift jumper ( the end of a woolen glove sleeve cut off and slipped over it's body). This morning at 6am I checked and found that it hadn't survived the night 
The black beaked one is doing ok, and being fed now by it's parents, I am hoping this little one will be ok for the next few days until it gets it's full feathers to keep it warm now it is on it's own, as Ruby is no longer sitting it at night.

Alaska


----------



## birdlover1001 (Sep 13, 2005)

awwwww, I've never seen a baby before, it's cute, congrats!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, Alaska, I am so sorry.
Good luck with the remaining baby.

Reti


----------

